# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Pekmez Berati

## tupani

Pekmezi eshte nje leng i embel i bere nga zierja e frutave si psh rrush ose qershi etj.

Dikur kur nuk kishte Akullore stergjysherit tane trima shkonin ne malin e Tomorrit e gjenin shpateve ku nuk binte Dielli copa Bore te ngrire dhe mbasi e ngarkonin me gomeret e mushkat tona heroike e shpinin ato  copa te medha ne qytetet tona proletare.

Copat e Bores  mbasi sharroheshin me sharre ne forme kasatash 5 lekshe vaditeshin me kte Pekmezin e embel dhe  shiteshin ne pazar si  sot akulloret.

----------


## Larsus

u ai pekmezi sa i mire qe ishte...

e di cfare tjeter eshte e mire qe une kam kohe pa pare? Narden, narden pe korce.....

----------


## FLORIRI

Interesante kjo puna e akulloreve alla pekmezce o tupan djali.

Pekmezi eshte mrekullia vete.Si i apasionuar mbas guzhines do te iu them se si behet pekmezi.Pamvaresisht se eshte pak i njohur ne krahasim me ballokumet gurabiet etj kam qene prezent kur po benin pekmez diku.Si cilesi mbetet njeshi mbas mjaltit.Eshte sa e sahere me cilesor se receli.mendimi im  :ngerdheshje: 

Pekmezi behet me 
1-Mana(jo me mana te zinj sepse thartohet)
2-Rrush
3-Qershia
4-manaferra
5-manatoke
etj

Zgjidhet rrushi i pjekur mire hidhet ne ene dhe me pas shtypet derisa ti dale lengu.Lengu kullohet me site dhe quhet *musht*.Mushti eshte i embel dhe nuk permban alkool por me fermentimin e tij behet vera.Kur behet pekmezi nuk pritet qe mushti te fermentohet por valohet aq sa te ngeli si tip xhelatine ne fund.Dhe pikerisht kjo xhelatina ngjyre kafe quhet pekmez.

______________

----------


## tironse_me_fiks

Un se ka provuar ndonjehere po me tregon shpesh babi kur ja u jepte gjyshja kur ishin te vegjel, kshu si ma pershkruani duket shum e shijshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BRADYKININ

Interesante. Hera pare qe degjoj per kete. Ja 1 gje me teper "in my to do list" para se te vdes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

> Lengu kullohet me site dhe quhet *musht*.Mushti eshte i embel dhe nuk permban alkool por me fermentimin e tij behet vera.Kur behet pekmezi nuk pritet qe mushti te fermentohet por valohet aq sa te ngeli si tip xhelatine ne fund.Dhe pikerisht kjo xhelatina ngjyre kafe quhet pekmez.
> ______________



isha shume dakort me ty deri tek Mushti...varet nga lloji, dhe fermentimi.. ka dhe musht qe permban fare fare pak alkol, i ndermejtem midis pekmezit dhe veres. 

Pse me c'kujton ti se benim dolli naten e vitit te ri ne si kalamaja, deri ku u rritem qe te pinim vere (raki per tim vella)?  :perqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Kurse une kam patur ne klase nje goce me mbiemrin Pekmezi, ishte Tironse a Tironce nuk e di mire (se mos eshte nga ato Tiloncet qe kemi ketu se na mori lumi   :pa dhembe:  ), edhe qe thoni ju ajo ishte me floke te shkurtra e te zeza edhe kishte ca veprime prej pekmezi...  :uahaha:  

Tjeter Pekmez nuk njoh, per bese nuk njoh... Floriri u lodh me mana e qershia, por une pekmez nuk kam provu asnjehere, vetem nja dy here i kam folur, dhe kaq   :pa dhembe:

----------


## ~Geri~

> Interesante kjo puna e akulloreve alla pekmezce o tupan djali.
> 
> Pekmezi eshte mrekullia vete.Si i apasionuar mbas guzhines do te iu them se si behet pekmezi.Pamvaresisht se eshte pak i njohur ne krahasim me ballokumet gurabiet etj kam qene prezent kur po benin pekmez diku.Si cilesi mbetet njeshi mbas mjaltit.Eshte sa e sahere me cilesor se receli.mendimi im 
> 
> Pekmezi behet me 
> 1-Mana(jo me mana te zinj sepse thartohet)
> 2-Rrush
> 3-Qershia
> 4-manaferra
> ...




Me sa kam degjuar une se zierjes se rrushit ne tepsi i futet nje lloj dheu qe quhet asraf   (me duket ne mos gaboj) dhe pekmesi eshte shume kalorik sidomos keshillohet perdorim ne dimer per te mbajtur organizmin ngrohte sepse cliron shume energji per shkak te perberjes se tij.Thuhet se ne luften e dyte boterore ndersa  ushtaret ruse perdornin alkol per tu ngrohur nga te ftohtet gjermanet perdorinin pekmes.Prandaj ka dale dhe ajo shprehja urte. Jam ne muajin e pekmesit (se mjalti vjen me mbrapa).

----------


## FLORIRI

Ger,
Po eshte e vertete dhe ky tip dheu eshte i rralle.Nese iu kujtohet... Sali Berisha i thoshte shpesh Arta Dades ne parlament "ti je nga dheu i bardhe...apo balta e bardhe"..lol.Perdoret ne menyre ironike kjo shprehje sepse ne ate zone shtepiat ndertoheshin me qerpic prej kesaj balte :ngerdheshje: .Jo si kullat tona me gure te gdhendur  :buzeqeshje: .

Ky tip dheu gjendet ne zonat me shkembinj gelqerore dhe ajo qe te cudit eshte se jane ne forme kodrash te bardha ku rreth e rrotull dheu eshte i kuq.Nejse kjo nuk na intereson gjeja qe duhet te shtoj eshte se ky hiri bardhe i hidhet mushtit kur po valon.Arsyet pse i hidhet jane tre:
1-Behet me i trashe
2-Behet me i embel
3-Nuk fermentohet kollaj.

----------


## Antipatrea

Jam ne muajin e pekmesit (se mjalti vjen me mbrapa)..........................


Ta dish ti mor djale se sa shpejt mbarojne ata muajt e pekmezit dhe te mjaltit bashke.....dhe pastaj fillon jeta e m.....dhe smbaron me.....

----------


## diikush

kam shume vite pa provuar pekemez...mire qe ma kujtuat, do tia them kur te me pyesin 100 here kur te vete prap ne Shqiperi 'çte te bejme sot per te ngrene/pire?'  lol 





> Jam ne muajin e pekmesit (se mjalti vjen me mbrapa)..........................
> 
> 
> Ta dish ti mor djale se sa shpejt mbarojne ata muajt e pekmezit dhe te mjaltit bashke.....dhe pastaj fillon jeta e m.....dhe smbaron me.....


 :pa dhembe:  

eh, sejcili shprehet per shijet e veta, nganjehere edhe per pershtypjet personale mbas shijimit te shijeve   :kryqezohen: 

bej gariet dhe dite me te pekemezcme ketej e tutje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

here tjeter shko ne supermarket grek/turk dhe e gjen-- po thuaj aq te mire si prej Berati  :perqeshje:  

Pekmez e quajne dhe ata-- nese do kerkosh emr dhe eshte ne nje kavanoz te erret--madhesia ndryshon lol

----------


## diikush

> ... eshte ne nje kavanoz te erret--maPekmez e quajne dhe ata-- dhesia ndryshon lol


like everything else in life  lool


thx for the tip

----------


## shalom

C`me ke zgjuar ca kujtime te bukura o Tupan! Dhe gjyshja ime nga Berati bente nje pekmez rrushi qe te lepije gishtat. Do kisha qejf te shkoja dhe nje here ne femijerine time dhe te shijoja ate pekmezin qe bente gjyshja.

----------

